# what do you hate most about osx?



## wiz (Jun 26, 2004)

oh plz do write something bad about it heh


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmmmm... let me think...
I think the standard sounds could be better, huh?  Really love everything!
Ahhhh wait! Maybe I would prefer a better customization without using third party apps.


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2004)

People asking that question 

I sleep with my OS CD's. Love it


----------



## marz (Jun 26, 2004)

The dock - wish it had more functionality built-in, I know there are 3rd party utils for it, but would be nice to be able to have lots more stuff available from the dock itself via popup style menus - nesting folders, or drawers, that kind of thing.

My dock has 46 icons on it not counting any open application windows that get minimized.  I could easily nest groups of chat programs, office apps, browsers, audio apps, video apps, utilities, and get that number down to like 12 icons.

Other than that, I can't really think of anything that I don't like.


----------



## bobw (Jun 26, 2004)

Put a folder in your Dock and put aliases of anything you want to access from it, then just right click on the folder for the list.

I like Fruit Menu myself.


----------



## WinWord10 (Jun 26, 2004)

A few things.

The first might be more of a BIOS problem, but I find that it's overly hard to boot from a CD, and almost impossible to do so if I'm using my (Apple) bluetooth keyboard since bluetooth doesn't come on until X finishes booting. I usually end up plugging in a USB keyboard at startup and holding option or c. I know that I could login, go to System Preferences, and set the CD as the startup disk, but that takes time.

The next problem is that the network feature takes awhile to find other network machines, especially Windows PC's.

Another problem is that File Vault, although otherwise really cool, prolongs shutdown/reboot time significantly. 

And also, in general, I think there should be more options to customize appearance features. Specifically, there should be more than two (blue and graphite) overall themes, and there should be more folder options.

And I actually like the dock as it is, but it'll be great if Tiger makes it even better.


----------



## fuzz (Jun 26, 2004)

Sherlock is slow, and I wish I could find more readily available channels to customize.  Plus, I don't think i've got it all figured out how to do that. 

my iChat is set to go online when  I open my powerbook.  The icon on the upper  right of the  window turns black, but how come it doesn't automatically show my buddy list.  I have to select "Buddy List" to give it to me.  Also, the ichat status icon and the iChat window status is not consistent with being either online or offline.

More integration between iCal, Mail, and mapquest or yahoo maps.  For instance, I get an email from a friend or company to meet at a particular place.  I go to iCal and type in a date and time for the event.  How about linking that particular email to the event in ical.  Also, how about if I go to yahoo maps and drag and drop the map image into iCal?  How about if it can store the driving directions too?  

that's pretty much it.  nothing major; small issues but noticeable issues.  overall i'm still quite happy.

dw


----------



## homealone (Jun 26, 2004)

I dislike that multicoloured spinning wheel that pops up after I save certain application files to disk. The application (Macromedia Director) saves the file, the disk stops updating and then the wheel pops up and whirls for about ten seconds. Nothing seems to happen during this time. You cannot do any useful work.

I think that it might not be an OSX problem, but an application specific problem, since within the same application there is a different type of Save called "Save and Compact", that performs additional duties. When using this function, no spinning wheel appears - so that's function I use.

Microsoft Word seems a little unresponsive. Sometimes, I type a word and have to wait a second or more before it appears on the screen. Maybe Microsoft have given too high a priority to background threads at the expense of the user interface thread.

I don't like that fact that many online services claim not to support my browser (Safari), e.g. Banking services, my college coursework submission, etc

I'm not sure that any of the above are OSX related problems, but third party failings that marginally affect my appreciation of OSX.

Other than that I'm very happy, although I do miss the speed of Classic - it was so much faster at pretty much everything. I guess that the speed loss will disappear when I get a new faster machine someday.

This is a pathetic list of gripes so far, surely we have more to complain about than this?


----------



## Cat (Jun 27, 2004)

I'd like to be able to sort lists in column view in the same way as icons on the Desktop or in list view.

I'd like a control in Safari to prevent resizing or manipulating of my windows.

I'd like more informative error messages.

... but there is only one thing I really "hate" about OS X, which is that when it doesn't recognise that my TV is plugged in as secondary screen, it doesn't let me even choose an appropriate (NTSC/PAL) setting manually, but automatically gets it wrong.


----------



## powermac (Jun 27, 2004)

A bit faster would be nice, It is getting faster with each release. I would also like Apple to provide a way or at least an option to customize the interface. For example, brush metal with a color choice. I agree with above, integration between iApps.


----------



## Mat (Jun 27, 2004)

The way that it really needs little to no improvement. , no wait that's awesome.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2004)

Their implementation of Label Colors is rediculous.... It makes finder windows so cluttered with colors that it is impossible to see which thing is selected.

You tell me... looking at this picture, which thing is selected?


 (Click to see full size...)


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 27, 2004)

WinWord10 said:
			
		

> The first might be more of a BIOS problem, but I find that it's overly hard to boot from a CD, and almost impossible to do so if I'm using my (Apple) bluetooth keyboard since bluetooth doesn't come on until X finishes booting. I usually end up plugging in a USB keyboard at startup and holding option or c. I know that I could login, go to System Preferences, and set the CD as the startup disk, but that takes time.


In the Apple world it is called a ROM, not BIOS. 

In any case, this sounds like a bluetooth issue and not a CD booting issues.

Hell, if you want "overly hard", try booting from a CD or external drive on WinDoze... 


			
				WinWord10 said:
			
		

> The next problem is that the network feature takes awhile to find other network machines, especially Windows PC's.


I'm sure if measured by a stopwatch you'd be right about this... but I've absolutely never noticed... But I never turn machines off/on, so I guess this is a non-issue for me.


			
				WinWord10 said:
			
		

> Another problem is that File Vault, although otherwise really cool, prolongs shutdown/reboot time significantly.


Hmm... I'm surprised that you a re surprised. Encryption is one of the most CPU intensive operations around. This is certainly a security feature and not a usability one.


			
				homealone said:
			
		

> I dislike that multicoloured spinning wheel that pops up after I save certain application files to disk.


lol... do you dislike the color of it or the fact that you get it and you have to wait? 


			
				homealone said:
			
		

> Microsoft Word seems a little unresponsive.


He asked what you dislike about OS X, not OS X programs made by Microsoft... What do you expect?


			
				homealone said:
			
		

> I don't like that fact that many online services claim not to support my browser (Safari), e.g. Banking services, my college coursework submission, etc


Yeah... I think Apple might have screwed us with Safari... All it's done is given Microsoft and Web site developers a better excuse to stop supporting Mac's. Apple needs to do something about this!


----------



## powermac (Jun 27, 2004)

Honestly, I hear that XP is the most stable to date. In my opinion, and why it does not attract me is for several reasons. Mainly, because the interface looks like "teenie bopper Bubble Gum." It is so over-done, I can't stand it. Another reason is those pop-ups are enough to drive one crazy. I believe XP is like "dumbed down", and not for experienced users. 
I am not saying OSX is perfect, nor is XP no good. Apple has the solutions I look for. I am experienced with computers and don't need balloon pop-ups to help me, nor paper clip buddies to assist me in writing letters. I do like the preview version on Xp of pics and videos, and still like the customizable options (themes).


----------



## mdnky (Jun 28, 2004)

FileVault:  The speed issue at logoff/shutdown isn't a huge deal, but is a bit unnerving.  The biggie is the 'disappearing space' from the HD if you don't "recover" it for a few days.  One time it was well over 2gb.


----------



## diablojota (Jun 28, 2004)

My biggest complaint is that I don't have enough Macs to run OSX on!


----------



## Cat (Jun 28, 2004)

LOL!


----------



## pds (Jun 28, 2004)

My main complaint is that I can't take advantage of the 64 bit parts reportedly written into Panther.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 28, 2004)

TommyWillB said:
			
		

> Their implementation of Label Colors is rediculous.... It makes finder windows so cluttered with colors that it is impossible to see which thing is selected.
> 
> You tell me... looking at this picture, which thing is selected?



The one highlighted in blue, I'd say.



			
				diablojota said:
			
		

> My biggest complaint is that I don't have enough Macs to run OSX on!



I'd agree with that one!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 1, 2004)

Darkshadow said:
			
		

> The one highlighted in blue, I'd say.


No... It's the top orange one. The "index.htm" file.

How can you tell? because the left side is not rounded like the others. Also the text for that one is white vs. black.

Completely lame!


----------



## hulkaros (Jul 2, 2004)

My biggest complain about OS X is that I have to wait for 2005 in order to have a Tiger with me... Oh, well! Panther will keep me some good company until then


----------



## solidsnake (Jul 3, 2004)

I wish it came with a hot chick


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 3, 2004)

I don't like that when I have chosen US English, Italian and Spanish ONLY .. when I update any apps or the OS X, it gets all the packages in ALL langauges. Wasting my tiem and bandwidth, and Apple's bandwidth too. 

And, if English has more than one option (US/UK/Aussie/Irish etc) why is Spanish only Spanish?


----------

